# Compound miter saw vs sliding for occasional use?



## drabina (May 2, 2016)

I am not a woodworker by any means. I just own a house and need a miter saw for the regular jobs around the house. Sometimes I do build bookcases or workbenches but they are far from any real projects posted here by other members.

Anyway, I need a compound miter saw. The old one has cast aluminum fence that's not true. It is also old and while it works, the cost to have the fence milled will exceed the value of the saw. So I am looking for a replacement one. The saw will go into one car garage that actually has a car parked in it overnights. So you have an idea of my small workshop. I just do not know if there is a huge benefit of sliding miter saw vs regular one. I was looking at the 10" Craftsman line. They currently have sale and I can get miter saw for $100 or sliding one for $200. Do you guys use the sliding feature often? I do have a table saw that I can use for larger pieces.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never used a sliding miter box before and I've been doing woodworking for 45 years. Unless you cut a lot of wide parts I don't think you would get your moneys worth. If you have a table saw you would probably be better off making a sled for your table saw. You could also make a jig to cut wider parts with a hand held circular saw.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I've used a Delta 10" for decades. 45* left and right = that's all there was in that time and day.
a) Needed a compound one single time for crown molding = borrowed one.
b) Had to cut wider than 6". Bought a crappy Ryobi table saw for $100. Once a year (maybe).

I'll buy a compound next time. Never enough hobby work for a slider.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's the difference ...*

If your work is too long to use a miter gauge on the table saw, then a miter saw will be of benefit. If you are making a lot of mitered frames then a miter saw will be handy. If your pieces are short and difficult to hold safely, then a sled on the table saw would be best. 

I have 10" and 12" sliding compound miter saws, a miter basic saw turns to 45 degrees right or left, and a table saw sled and I prefer the sled. You can better see what you are doing and in my opinion, it's safer. The big sliders don't get used much at all. The 10" miter saw Craftsman, I paid around $100.00 get used outside for construction work cutting 1 x 6's, 2 x 4's, and 2 x 6's. Anything wider, I use a saw guide for outside work. If you will be building a deck or a shed, you can still use the basic miter saw.

All the miter saws are mounted on plywood bases which can be clamped to a bench or work table when needed. In a small shop a folding work table like a Stanley WorkMate would be real handy. I have two of them to support longer work. The adjustable vises can hold a work support at what ever height you need to level it out with the miter saw's table.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I bought a DeWalt 10" double compound sliding miter saw a few years ago when I installed hardwood flooring in our house. My wife was willing to consider it part of the cost of laying the flooring, and I was willing to consider it an opportunity to spend more money than I normally would. 

(I also used it as an opportunity to beat the heck out of my old low-end Craftsman circular saw--I'd read that using a circular saw to remove old flooring is a good way to destroy the saw--but the doggone thing wouldn't die and I still have it)

I'm a hobbyist-DIYer. Gotta say, the slide and double compound do come in handy for me. I use it for all crosscuts that will fit on it. 

I never made a cross cut sled because the quality of the sled would rely on my skills to make it perfectly square. I trust DeWalt's quality control more than my own. Plus, my table saw's miter slots have those flanges in them that make it impractical to try to "upgrade."


----------



## drabina (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys. I am going to go with the regular CMS (non-sliding) as I do not really need to cut big pieces and I can always use the table saw. Also, the space is at premium and most of the sliding saws need to be placed away from the back wall to clear the slide rails.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I bought a miter saw for my spouse many years ago as a Mother's Day gift. We didn't own a table saw until about a year ago, so we used the miter saw for a lot of general purpose wood cutting in addition to moldings around the house. I found myself REALLY wishing I that I had bought her a sliding miter saw, because we encountered a lot of cuts that were too long for the miter saw. Sure, in some cases you could flip the piece over and do the other side of the cut, but it was easy to spoil the work through poor alignment. About a year ago, several things happened:

* I got a table saw.
* I read a lot of books on woodworking and learned a lot, including better circular saw techniques.
* I also learned a lot about safety from those books. Before, I used that miter saw in ways that were not safe. Frankly, I was lucky, but I am also teachable. Knowing what I know now, I will not make those dangerous cuts again. 

Now that I have a real table saw and better woodworking skills, I am much happier with our non-sliding miter saw. Besides, sliding miter saws take up more space in storage, and need even more space when in use. 

Since you already have a table saw, I think you chose wisely by going with a regular compound miter saw, and not the sliding version.


----------



## drabina (May 2, 2016)

Yesterday after work I have picked up CMS (non-sliding) from local Sears hardware store. It is Craftsman brand which normally sells for $129. They had it on sale for $95 plus I found a coupon online for $10 off and opted for free pickup from the store. Total was $85 plus tax for 10" compound miter saw. Not bad. I may still be able to sell my old Hitachi for few bucks so the total cost will be even lower.

Today, I will unpack it and set it up. Hopefully, I will not be disappointed.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a Hitachi 12 inch sliding compound miter saw. I think it will outlast me. The good thing about 12 incher is the ability to cut 1x12's (11.25 wide) in one pass.

I used to have a fixed 10 incher and it worked OK but w3as a pain for wider stuff. I also have a sled for the table saw. Much quicker to use the miter saw.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

drabina said:


> I am not a woodworker by any means. I just own a house and need a miter saw for the regular jobs around the house. Sometimes I do build bookcases or workbenches but they are far from any real projects posted here by other members.
> 
> Anyway, I need a compound miter saw. The old one has cast aluminum fence that's not true. It is also old and while it works, the cost to have the fence milled will exceed the value of the saw. So I am looking for a replacement one. The saw will go into one car garage that actually has a car parked in it overnights. So you have an idea of my small workshop. I just do not know if there is a huge benefit of sliding miter saw vs regular one. I was looking at the 10" Craftsman line. They currently have sale and I can get miter saw for $100 or sliding one for $200. Do you guys use the sliding feature often? I do have a table saw that I can use for larger pieces.


I have had a Craftsman Sliding Compound Miter Saw for about 8 years. Paid just under $200 for it. It has done everything I have needed/wanted. Just have to be sure to set it up with the fence perpendicular to the blade set at 90 degrees. Also be sure that the blade is 90 degrees to the table.

I use the sliding feature quite a bit. Certainly worth the price difference. Now if I had a radial arm saw the amount of use might be different.

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I guess to each their own, I personally find a non slider next to useless unless you are on a site framing with 2X4's, most home owner projects require more capacity than they offer.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a Dewalt saw and I should sell it. I use it less than any power tool I have. My table saw with jigs is way more accurate than my miter saw.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Sliding, no question. Much more flexibility.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I replaced my CMS with a slider a year or so ago when replacing the floor in one of our rooms. The flooring was too wide for the non-slider and I figured it would be worth it even if that was it's only use. I've since found that I use the slider more than I had thought I would.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

If you have a limited budget you will get the most bang for your buck buying a 10 inch non-sliding compound miter saw. If you buy an inexpensive slider there is a good chance it won’t be accurate and you may only frustrate yourself.




In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's for certain .....*

Between my two sliding compound saws, a 12" Dewalt and a 10" Bosch both costing around $600.00, I use my 1980's Craftsman RAS set at 90 degrees much more often. I don't recall the cost, maybe $40.00 used off the board at work, I donno? All you need is an accurate 45 degree block or draftsmans triangle, set against the fence to make miters.

My $100.00 or so, purchased new, 10" Craftsman basic miter saw also gets a fair amount of use, especially for decks and fences and is light enough to carry around, unlike the big sliders. FWIW. :smile2:


----------

